# anyone in Guadalajara ?



## lucy66 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, I am new in Guadalajara, and wondering if expats here ?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

lucy66 said:


> Hi, I am new in Guadalajara, and wondering if expats here ?


Ummmm....just a few. Lots more in Chapala/Ajijic, call them the "older" crowd.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lucy66 said:


> Hi, I am new in Guadalajara, and wondering if expats here ?


Indeed, there are.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I'm not in GDL, but I do want to say ... :welcome::


----------



## lucy66 (Jan 8, 2013)

It is the first week I am here, still trying to find some interesting activities group, such as hiking. biking .... So far I had heard about "The American Society of Jalisco" , is any other expats group in GDL ?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There's one particular web forum over at Lake Chapala on which some of the participants live in GDL. The rules of this forum, EF, don't permit me to provide the link but you can do a google.com search to find it.

Also, too, check with the English-language _Guadalajara Reporter_ newspaper for helpful information, such as organizational meetings, events, etc.

Guadalajara Reporter


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

Welcome to Gdl, I've been living here for 8 months now and enjoyed it so far. There are lots of interesting things to do around the area. How fluent are you in spanish?


----------



## lucy66 (Jan 8, 2013)

appreciated this useful information, I will check it out .


----------



## lucy66 (Jan 8, 2013)

appreciated this useful information , I will check it out.


----------



## Mavic (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Lucy,


I'm also very new to Guadalajara. A week to be exact. Fancy meeting up sometime for coffee?

Cheers


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lucy66 said:


> It is the first week I am here, still trying to find some interesting activities group, such as hiking. biking .... So far I had heard about "The American Society of Jalisco" , is any other expats group in GDL ?


John Pint sometimes organizes hikes. He is a columnist for the Guadalajara Reporter and has an interesting background. There are also occasional hikes organized by Bosque La Primavera. Pint's email list might be the best way to find out about them as well. The one Pint hike that I went on seem to be weighted a little toward sightseeing as opposed to walking. We covered maybe 8 km in 5 or 6 hours. I like to walk more steadily so haven't joined any others.

There are mountain bike groups that ride in the Bosque as well, but I have no idea how to contact any of them. There are also "critical mass" type rides on some evenings in the city.

There is a popular peregrinación (pilgrimage) during Easter Week near Guadalajara. The distance depends on where you start, but from one popular starting point it is about 70 km. I have done it 3 times.


----------

